# 2007 700 trv no go



## pedro (Jul 10, 2012)

I have been a member for a while yet this is my first post , a friend has a 2007 700 efi and ( I drive 09 brute 650i) last night he topped her up at gas station and started home hit a small puddle 6 inchs deep . She quite in the middle and wont start , had codes 42 43 and 99 last night checked codes today none , cleared them anyways , has fire , compression and gas going in , timing dead on , even tried squirting gas down intake and not even a kick , need help stumped !


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

An 07 with EFI...that's a new one...and an AC 700 at that. Learn something everyday.  Has to have water in something it shouldn't..somewhere.


----------



## pedro (Jul 10, 2012)

Thats what the frame tag says , its not wet has fire even tried gas down intake and not even a kick


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looked it up..there was an EFI A/C 700 in 07. Amazing!. Well, start with the basics- Compression, valves, fuel supply, voltages everywhere. Then test the CPS/pulse coil, TPS...ect. Might even check the valve timing just for giggles.


----------



## pedro (Jul 10, 2012)

Figured it out was plug wouldnt fire under compression


----------

